# Doubting I'm actually an INFP.



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I am sticking to ISFP. Don't get stuck on ISFP stereotypes. Remember that an ISFP is mostly Fi (which I think you are) and Se and Ni can be quite near to each other.

I'd like to point out a little about Ne vs Ni. They are very different and it's going to be a great way to juxtapose INFP vs ISFP.
@ebullientcorner posted this in another thread recently:



> Ne is always grabbing ideas and grabbing thoughts and rearranging and making new ideas and throwing them away and never connecting necessarily to any of them, or really caring about them, where Ni builds them carefully -that one idea - carefully, methodically. They bring things in to see if they fit, but it's not in that frenetic way of trying things on and throwing them off. It's like more of a holding them up in front of the mirror.


This is the secret ingredient to the ISFP being such a good creator of art (in whatever medium they prefer). They develop a vision, mystical or just intuitive, and nurse it and develop it. I once knew an ISFP girl who I thought was 'just about clothes' (totally awful stereotype) and one day I saw this painting on her wall. It was breathtaking, exquisite, impeccable, and beautiful. I asked where she got it and she said "Oh, *I* painted it. She just came to me in my mind one day and wouldn't leave so I painted her." It blew my mind. I am not saying that ISFPs are all savant painters or that INFPs can't be... but to be gripped like that in such a 'tertiary' way seems very indicative of ISFP to me. I think that is how their N happens. INFPs are going to be 1) more generally occupied with random abstract ideas.. which makes them come across more cerebral and aloof and 2) less thorough with the implementation of those ideas... less inclined to follow through with them even though they have way MORE ideas. 

Not to fall to hyperbole here but there is no way you are an INTP. You scream Fi dom to me. For the same reason.. I doubt ISTP.. but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh dear, im afraid you don't sound like INFP at all
Not because i am an INFP and you don't sound like you should be an INFP...just in general your answers...you really don't seem INFP

And i think ISXX is a good suggestion. 
Social awkwardness is smth i noticed about ISFX people by the way...if that is any help.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

@_Killer Suit_

See, the problem with trying to identify the inferior function is that beyond a point, all of them look the same. Feelings of incompetence and worthlessness, too many emotions to handle, getting overly critical... I think bits and pieces of this can show up in anyone when they go too long being in the grip of the inferior.

I'm going to go against the grain here and say that I think your Te is pretty good. I don't blame you for not taking charge immediately when the car breaks down. Te doms prize efficiency, and usually they feel they are the most efficient, but they can recognize it in others too, enough to back down when they see others are doing a better job than they would be able to.

I also spot some Si there, and at first read I would say you are an STJ of some orientation.

This opinion is subject to change. Perhaps if someone offers me a different perspective.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> @_Killer Suit_
> 
> See, the problem with trying to identify the inferior function is that beyond a point, all of them look the same. Feelings of incompetence and worthlessness, too many emotions to handle, getting overly critical... I think bits and pieces of this can show up in anyone when they go too long being in the grip of the inferior.
> 
> ...


I agree that he's a T type with Si. If that makes him an INTP, ISTJ or something else though I don't know. People are very hard to type when they're stressed because they don't show their true type due to loops and grips. I also second the problem about inferior descriptions. I can also feel worthless and incompetent, especially in areas that are not my expertise or areas I thought I was comptent in but then it turns out that I'm not. I'm just more likely to feel this way about social situations.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, OP, I think you need a lot more introspection and reflection before you actually come to terms with your identity. What I see in this thread is an exaggerated description, in that you define whole sections of your character based on what you might have done once or twice. Take some time, observe yourself and your behavior, and then redo the questionnaire or something.


----------



## Lune (Nov 29, 2012)

@Killer Suit
This is rather old but I would just like to say that everything you've written on this thread just screams INFP to me.

I really don't know where these people are getting S or T from you here...your comments about "wearing your heart on your sleeve," oversensitivity issues, your strong and militant sense of well thought out morals and values seem to be a rather obvious strong Fi.
And your comments about trusting your gut + primarily enjoying dreaming up new interesting ideas is very similar to my own experience with Ne.

Of course typing is ultimately yours to figure out, but I'm pretty confident in claiming you for the INFP side 
(WELCOME...WE HAVE COOKIES...AND KITTENS...AND AWESOMELY WEIRD BRAIN PONDERINGS....AND EMOTIONAL BREAKDOWNS FUN)


----------

